# Woohoo! My first kidding <3



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Go Bartender! Twins!! Never yelled but I heard her making silly noises so I checked and there were 2 babies already dried and nursing


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is great, COngratulations.

Now what are they?Bucks, does?


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Sorry! The bigger is a buck looks like his daddy. Smaller is a doe and has the frosted ears ><. SOO excited!!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Heheh, it would be funny to name the girl Waitress!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Tayet said:


> Heheh, it would be funny to name the girl Waitress!


Haha! My does sire was salty dog so she named them bartender and happy hour  lol


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

My buck with watermelon on his face ><


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are cuties! Congrats!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats, they are adorable!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks!! I'm proud of them


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Hooray congrats so glad that bartender popped!!

So happy for you they are super cute!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Congrats. They are sweet.


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Such pretty little kids!!!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

This morning


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh I love those ears on the front one. Oh so cute.


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

Isn't it the most exciting thing to have your first goatie babies.

I remember it soooo well. Congratulations and you are well on your way to Goat Madness, also known as Goat Addiction. 

DonnaBelle


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I have been hooked since I got my first goat in ffa in HS, I bonded with him at show


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Good morning y'all! I still haven't named them. But since the dam is bartender I think I want to call the buck Cosmo (= any suggestions for the doe?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Maybe Broadway for the girl, after her mom?


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

They're growing like weeds!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

SO cute.


----------

